# Another pony picture



## Minimor (Oct 7, 2013)

I just got this photo last week so can finally post it. This is Plattes Unconventional ("Venture") our 4 year old Classic Shetland stallion.


----------



## romewhip (Oct 7, 2013)

He's so pretty!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 7, 2013)

Love his coloring

He is pretty


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2013)

He would be lovely in any colour. Very nice, how tall is he?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 7, 2013)

thank you.

He measures 41" at the wither; right in the 40-42" range that I favor.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2013)

You have some very nice ponies, love those hips on those you've shared pictures of and this guy is the entire package. Don't know a lot about ponies in particular but would this guy be a classic rather than a modern?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 15, 2013)

Well made pony, any color would look good on him.


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 20, 2013)

very very nice =) super pretty =)


----------

